# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle chelle des rangs et ajustements aux points

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Notre systme de rangs, c'est--dire les rangs texte et graphiques (toiles, carrs bleus et barre de progression) est trs ancien. Il est bas sur les points (plutt que sur les messages) depuis 2011, et globalement inchang depuis.

Mais aprs quatre ans d'application, il est apparu que le systme pouvait tre amlior :
 les nouveaux venus dsirent souvent un avatar et ne comprennent pas le choix (historique) que cette fonction soit un avantage membre du Club (25 points) ; certains utilisateurs ont estim que le rang (historique)  Invit de passage  pouvait tre dvalorisant ; le total ngatif de points, ainsi que la disparition correspondante du titre et du rang pouvait tre mal vcue ; les nouveaux venus peuvent avoir du mal  monter au rang vu que le systme de points rcompense exclusivement la contribution et pas uniquement la participation ; enfin, on retrouve beaucoup de membres aux niveaux les plus levs, bien plus qu'aux niveaux intermdiaires, ce qui n'est pas en soi logique si on souhaite considrer les rangs les plus levs comme un niveau d'lite.

En consquence, les modifications suivantes ont t apportes :
 *tout utilisateur* peut dsormais *mettre un avatar* ds son inscription sans attendre d'atteindre 25 points ; les premiers rangs ont t *renomms* pour donner *une connotation plus positive* ; les premiers rangs sont *plus rapprochs* pour permettre* une progression plus rapide* pour les nouveaux venus ; les rangs les plus levs sont au contraire *davantage carts* pour permettre *une meilleure rpartition* ; deux nouveaux rangs  toiles (5 1/2 et 6) ont t crs pour l'occasion, afin de s'aligner sur les 6 toiles des membres de la rdaction ; dsormais, toute personne ayant un total ngatif de points apparatra comme ayant 0 point et sera donc affuble du premier rang ; cependant les dtails indiqueront bien le score ngatif ; afin de donner un coup de pouce aux nouveaux inscrits, la participation est dsormais valorise pour* 1 point par discussion ouverte*, mais *plafonne  25*, afin de conserver l'aspect de rcompense des contributions du systme ; de plus, afin d'encourager la cration de dbats,* la cration de sondages est dsormais valorise* au niveau des points, mais attention, il faut qu'ils soient populaires, en effet ce sont les *votes reus* sur le sondage d'une personne qui dtermine la valeur de ce dernier, pour 0,1 point par vote reu et par sondage.

Voici la liste des nouveaux rangs graphiques :

Titre
Points
Graphique

Nouveau Candidat au Club
0


Candidat au Club
2


Futur Membre du Club
5


Membre  l'essai
10


Nouveau membre du Club
25


Membre du Club
40


Membre rgulier
70


Membre habitu
125


Membre actif
200


Membre averti
300


Membre confirm
450


Membre clair
650


Membre prouv
900


Membre expriment
1 300


Membre chevronn
1 750


Membre mrite
2 250


Membre expert
3 000


Expert confirm
4 000


Expert minent
6 000


Expert minent snior
10 000




En ce qui concerne les dtails complets pour le calcul des points, vous pouvez les trouver *ici*.

Nous sommes conscients que hlas, pour certains membres, la nouvelle chelle peut faire perdre jusqu' 3 rangs  certains membres (par exemple passer de 4 toiles  2,5). Nous regrettons cette situation, mais c'est invitable dans le cadre d'une rvaluation d'une chelle.  ::?: 

Nous esprons que les nouvelles amliorations apportes au calcul des points et la nouvelle chelle vous plairont.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> super je passe de "Membre expert"  "Membre mrite"


Comme je l'ai pourtant expliqu dans mon message, c'est une consquence invitable de l'agrandissement des intervalles entre les rangs. Je m'auto-cite :



> Nous sommes conscients que hlas, pour certains membres, la nouvelle chelle peut faire perdre jusqu' 3 rangs  certains membres (par exemple passer de 4 toiles  2,5). Nous regrettons cette situation, mais c'est invitable dans le cadre d'une rvaluation d'une chelle.


Pour relativiser, l'ancien membre expert avait 4 toiles (sur 5) et l tu as toujours 4 toiles (sur 6).  :;):

----------


## juninho

Bonsoir,
je ne participe que trs rarement au forum faute de temps.
Mais j'ai toujours trouv ce genre d'chelle d'une part utile (on reconnais le "statut" d'un intervenant), mais surtout j'ai peur que cela incite un peu au troll.  ::aie:: 
Attention, je ne parle pas de ce forum en particulier, ma rflexion est plus gnrale.

Sinon o peut on consulter les points attribus non cits dans la news ?

Merci

----------


## sevyc64

> enfin, on retrouve beaucoup de membres aux niveaux les plus levs, bien plus qu'aux niveaux intermdiaires, ce qui n'est pas en soi logique si on souhaite considrer les rangs les plus levs comme un niveau d'lite.


Il y aurait une solution qui serait de pondrer les lments les plus anciens servant  tablir le rang.
Un exemple : Si une contribution quelconque compte 1 points aujourd'hui, elle ne pourrait par exemple ne plus compter que 0.7 si elle vieille de plus de 4 ans (au pif), 0.5 pour plus de 6 ans, etc ...

----------


## juninho

Toi tu veux rendre ce forum plus compliqu que ntre chre et tendre administration  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

> Bonsoir,
> je ne participe que trs rarement au forum faute de temps.
> Mais j'ai toujours trouv ce genre d'chelle d'une part utile (on reconnais le "statut" d'un intervenant), mais surtout j'ai peur que cela incite un peu au troll. 
> Merci


Les trolls ont tendance  obtenir des votes moins donc  avoir un rang proche de la nullit, voir ngatif.






> Sinon o peut on consulter les points attribus non cits dans la news ?


Je suis pas sur de comprendre ta question mais tu peu cliquer sur le nombre de points dans la zone  gauche sous le pseudo pour avoir une sorte de dtail de ta facture  ::lol:: 






> super je passe de "Membre expert"  "Membre mrite"


C'est grave docteur ? Tu va pas quand mme pas faire une dpression, si ?  ::ptdr:: 






> Il y aurait une solution qui serait de pondrer les lments les plus anciens servant  tablir le rang.
> Un exemple : Si une contribution quelconque compte 1 points aujourd'hui, elle ne pourrait par exemple ne plus compter que 0.7 si elle vieille de plus de 4 ans (au pif), 0.5 pour plus de 6 ans, etc ...


Tiens une proposition pour le prochain systme de rang de 2025 ?  ::mouarf:: 
Des points qui moisissent, pourquoi pas aprs tout... Ci-git mon ancien rang qui  t mang par les vers, RIP.

----------


## sevyc64

> Des points qui moisissent, pourquoi pas aprs tout... Ci-git mon ancien rang qui  t mang par les vers, RIP.


Ben oui, un membre marqu trs actif, mais que l'on a pas revu depuis plusieurs annes mrite-il d'tre marqu plus actif qu'un membre, certes avec moins de points actuellement, mais qui est l tous les jours ?

Je suis d'avis, oui, que la valeur du point devrait se dgrader avec le temps, on aurait ainsi un statut dynamique plus proche de l'activit actuelle du membre plutt qu'un statut cumulatif bas uniquement sur l'historique de ce qu'il a put acqurir depuis son inscription et qui peut ne pas reflter sa participation actuelle.

----------


## Anomaly

> Sinon o peut on consulter les points attribus non cits dans la news ?


C'est disponible *ici*.

Je rajoute au premier message.  :;):

----------


## ganou17

C'est donc les points qui font prendre du grade...! Dsole, je ne m'tais pas attarde sur la question de la monte en grade depuis que je connais ce site car je trouve que a n'a aucune importance ici dans le sens o quand on cherche une solution  un problme sur votre forum, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour contribuer  trouver la solution.  ::mrgreen::   :;):

----------


## Tryph

Salut,

Honntement les histoires de rangs et de points a me passe  des kilomtres au dessus de la tte et je trouve a dommage que a puisse avoir une importance pour quiconque.

mais puisqu'on nous en parle et que j'ai lu la news et les commentaires, je vais quand mme donner mon avis:
j'ai une petite rserve sur les noms des rangs aprs "membre habitu". en gros jusqu' ce rang, les noms refltent un niveau de frquentation du forum. aprs ce rangs, y a comme un jugement sur les comptences du gars qui se glisse dans le nom du rang (averti, prouv, expriment, expert, etc...) et je pense qu'on peut tre super bavard sans forcment tre super balaise techniquement. bon aprs c'est pas bien grave hein...l'ide de sevyc64 de faire des points perissables me plait bien. une personne qui n'est plus passe sur le forum depuis des annes ne devrait pas tre au rang "membre actif" par exemple, et l'ide en question rglerait ce problme avec le temps. mais cette ide rglerait aussi un des problmes qui a amen  cette refonte des rangs: si les inactifs voient leur nombre de points fondre pour cause de non activit rcente, les rangs les plus hauts finiront forcment par perdre des reprsentants et y aura plus besoin de r-chelonner.je pense qu'on pourrait purement et simplement se passer des rangs, a n'apporte pas grand chose  part peut tre une envie de spammer des messages partout pour certain...? autant les points (surtout leur dtail) permettent parfois d'identifier les "troll", autant les rangs ne permettent pas d'identifier grand chose.

EDIT:
par curiosit, j'ai scrut un peu les dtails des points des participants  cette conversation et j'ai remarqu qu'il y en a un qui a une "pnalit" de 250 points. a correspond  quoi a? (y a pas d'infos sur la page de dtail des points)

----------


## curt

Bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai perdu 3 places....  ::aie::  mais je reste le mme  ::lol:: 

Curt

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> j'ai une petite rserve sur les noms des rangs aprs "membre habitu". en gros jusqu' ce rang, les noms refltent un niveau de frquentation du forum. aprs ce rangs, y a comme un jugement sur les comptences du gars qui se glisse dans le nom du rang (averti, prouv, expriment, expert, etc...) et je pense qu'on peut tre super bavard sans forcment tre super balaise techniquement. bon aprs c'est pas bien grave hein...


Sauf que tu as plus de 1000 points que tu as eu en sus grce aux votes plus que tu as eu parce que les lecteurs ont jugs que tu n'tait pas seulement "bavard" mais en plus que ce que tu racontais tait exact voir utile  ::mouarf:: 

Bien sur que c'est un systme  la con mais d'aprs ce que je peux en voir il fonctionne trs bien.

----------


## Anomaly

> j'ai une petite rserve sur les noms des rangs aprs "membre habitu". en gros jusqu' ce rang, les noms refltent un niveau de frquentation du forum. aprs ce rangs, y a comme un jugement sur les comptences du gars qui se glisse dans le nom du rang (averti, prouv, expriment, expert, etc...) et je pense qu'on peut tre super bavard sans forcment tre super balaise techniquement. bon aprs c'est pas bien grave hein...


Le systme de points est qualitatif plutt que participatif. Poster sans arrt n'augmente pas a priori les points, c'est essentiellement les contributions, comme l'aide technique apporte  autrui, la rdaction d'article et autre qui en donne. Donc un nombre important de points est quand mme un indicateur sur la qualit technique du membre, mme si bien sr cela mesure aussi l'investissement. Aprs ce systme n'est que purement indicatif et hormis le palier de 25 points, cela ne donne aucun "pouvoir" particulier. Libre  toi de l'ignorer si tu estimes qu'il n'a pas de valeur  tes yeux.




> je pense qu'on pourrait purement et simplement se passer des rangs, a n'apporte pas grand chose  part peut tre une envie de spammer des messages partout pour certain...? autant les points (surtout leur dtail) permettent parfois d'identifier les "troll", autant les rangs ne permettent pas d'identifier grand chose.


Pourtant la premire rponse  cette discussion prouve bien que c'est important aux yeux de certains. Pourquoi les en priver au prtexte que d'autres personnes n'en voit pas l'utilit ?  :;): 




> par curiosit, j'ai scrut un peu les dtails des points des participants  cette conversation et j'ai remarqu qu'il y en a un qui a une "pnalit" de 250 points. a correspond  quoi a? (y a pas d'infos sur la page de dtail des points)


Parce qu'il y a parfois des abus, des personnes qui contournent le systme pour obtenir un rang lev alors que la qualit des participations est fort loin d'tre  la hauteur du rang affich, ou encore des violations rptes des rgles du club. Dans ces cas, on peut administrativement appliquer une pnalit manuelle pour que le nombre de points reflte davantage la ralit, mais c'est, fort heureusement, rare.

----------


## Tryph

> Pourtant la premire rponse  cette discussion prouve bien que c'est important aux yeux de certains. Pourquoi les en priver au prtexte que d'autres personnes n'en voit pas l'utilit ?


j'ai remarqu que c'est "important" aux yeux de certain et c'est bien ce qui me dsole et m'incite  penser qu'on serait mieux sans.

srieusement... c'est juste une tiquette qu'un forum nous colle en fonction d'un nombre de points calcul sur des critres plus ou moins abitraires.
je comprends pas qu'on puisse s'attacher  a.

m'enfin... tant que les rangs restent bien sagement dans la colonne de gauche et qu'il se font discret, je devrais pouvoir vivre avec  :;):

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut
Il y a-t-il un dbat ou mme vote des "membrs lites" pour de tels changements?
C'est vraiment dsagrable de se voir "dvaloris" sans que vous n'ayez votre mot  dire!
Certains membres n'accordent pas d'importance aux points certes, mais personnellement c'est  la fois un tableau de bord et de pub (il m'arrive d'aiguiller mes collaborateurs vers mon profil).
Je suggre un minimum de concertation pour ces genres de changements dans l'avenir.
@+

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut



> j'ai remarqu que c'est "important" aux yeux de certain et c'est bien ce qui me dsole et m'incite  penser qu'on serait mieux sans.
> 
> srieusement... c'est juste une tiquette qu'un forum nous colle en fonction d'un nombre de points calcul sur des critres plus ou moins abitraires.
> je comprends pas qu'on puisse s'attacher  a.
> 
> m'enfin... tant que les rangs restent bien sagement dans la colonne de gauche et qu'il se font discret, je devrais pouvoir vivre avec


Beaucoup d'entre nous sont dans l'auto-emplois (formation, dveloppement, conseil...). Ce forum est trs parlant (mme pas besoin de CV)
@+

----------


## grunk

J'hsite  rendre ma carte de modrateur pour devenir "Expert minent"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> J'hsite  rendre ma carte de modrateur pour devenir "Expert minent"


Grunk, le seul modrateur qui a moins d'toiles en tant que modrateur qu'en tant que membre  ::toutcasse::  
 ::ptdr::

----------


## sevyc64

C'est le cas de tout modrateur, non?

Il me semble que quand on devient modo, on repart  0 niveau toile rouge. Mais forcment des toiles rouges, tout le monde n'en a pas  ::langue::

----------


## Anomaly

> Grunk, le seul modrateur qui a moins d'toiles en tant que modrateur qu'en tant que membre





> C'est le cas de tout modrateur, non?


C'tait le cas, oui. Car du coup comme j'ai laiss traner mon oreille sur cette discussion, j'ai rpar cette injustice.

Les nouveaux rangs membres de la rdaction sont dsormais calqus sur les rangs membres. Le mme nombre de points donne dsormais le mme nombre d'toiles, mais en rouge. Et dans le cas (rare) o le membre de la rdaction n'a pas assez de points pour avoir une toile (300), un rang spcial "demi-toile" a t cr pour l'occasion.  :;): 

Points
Graphique

0


300


450


650


900


1 300


1 750


2 250


3 000


4 000


6 000


10 000

----------


## slim_java

salut, 
flicitation pour ce travail et cette volution contenu.
En se qui concerne les rangs, je cherche  comprendre la signification des titres spciaux  savoir :
membre inscritmembre extrmement actifs.....
de plus, je vois que le rang de rdacteur n'est pas renseign dans le post en haut  !!


donc merci d'assouvir ma curiosit **

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci Anomaly pour ce travail et pour toutes ces explications.

J'avoue que je ne m'tais pas aperu d'un ventuel "dclassement" en terme d'appellation et _fort heureusement_ les toiles acquises sont conserves ... Bon je n' en ferais pas une "maladie" si a venait  changer pour autant qu'il y ait dbat dmocratique _avant_ modification.

On peut aussi comprendre l'attachement de certains membres/contributeurs  leur rang, pour leur go, pour leur vitrine professionnelle, etc ...

Par ailleurs, on peut "varier" les plaisirs avec les couleurs (jaune, rouge,...),  quand le systme des dan (comme dans les arts martiaux) pour distinguer les "experts snior/modrateurs"  plus de 10 000 points entre-eux par exemple ?

[edit]
Je rejoins en tous points les contributions/arguments de mon "collgue" IT du Mali, *alassanediakite* :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...s/#post8444536

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...s/#post8444545

----------


## Bousk

Ha ben voil!
Je me disais depuis hier qu'il y avait quelque chose de changer sur le cartouche de mes posts, sans arriver  savoir quoi.. faut que je vienne voir ce forum plus souvent  ::aie:: 




> Beaucoup d'entre nous sont dans l'auto-emplois (formation, dveloppement, conseil...). Ce forum est trs parlant (mme pas besoin de CV)


Je sais pas quelle porte a a, je prfre LinkedIn. Les recruteurs, internationaux, sont dessus, pas sur dvp.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je sais pas quelle porte a a, je prfre LinkedIn. Les recruteurs, internationaux, sont dessus, pas sur dvp.


Les recruteurs sont partout. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'interviennent pas qu'ils ne sont pas l.

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut



> Ha ben voil!
> Je sais pas quelle porte a a, je prfre LinkedIn. Les recruteurs, internationaux, sont dessus, pas sur dvp.


Il ont mieux  gagner  venir voir dev.com que linkedin (j'y suis dj!).
_linkedin=affirmation de comptences
dev.com=confirmation de comptences_
@+

----------


## Algo D.DN

Hi all,

Pour ma part je trouve que la trollitude a droit  ses distinctions...



N'est pas velu qui veut, a se mrite...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

Pour les rangs spciaux de type Taverne comme il y avait "dans le temps", rien n'a t dcid pour le moment. Reste  voir si de tels rangs seraient vraiment souhaitables pour les "bnficiaires" et quelles conditions devraient tre runies.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Peut-tre que tu peux faire en sorte que ces rangs _tavernicoles_ ne soient visibles uniquement quand on promne dans cette partie du forum. Dans les autres forums ces rangs restent invisibles.

----------


## abdelkader2358

Bonjour, je suis  content de participer  ce forum ::): 
Bonne continuation

----------


## SMohamed6

C'est plus attrayant pour les nouveaux. ils seront moins frustrs.
Comme toujours Good Job!!! ::ccool::

----------


## SMohamed6

Mon probleme avec l'interface du site, ce qu'on ne voit pas les infos de connexion directement sur la page d'accueil et dans certaines autres pages. du mois pas trs visible quoi!

----------


## cantador

j'hsite entre
"Grand Gourou" ou "Grand Manitou", ou "Grand Loup Garou"
ou "Grand-Pre Toutou"...

----------


## carus

Lu

----------


## Tanebisse

C'est bizarre avec le nouveau classement j'ai 5 cubes bleus au lieu de d'une toile car j'ai 423 messages ???

----------


## Anomaly

> C'est bizarre avec le nouveau classement j'ai 5 cubes bleus au lieu de d'une toile car j'ai 423 messages ???


Comme il est expliqu dans le message, ce n'est pas le nombre de messages, mais le nombre de points qui est utilis pour dterminer le rang d'un membre.  :;):

----------


## Gaulouis

Ca me rappel un mec qui avait fait un bot pour rpondre au question sur les forum en reprenant des rponse sur le web... 

Et puis bon, un jour il s'est fait gaul...

----------


## NapsterVB

Bonjour, 

Merci pour l'info , ces trs intressant. pour accueillir des nouveaux membres .

----------


## tony76

Bonjour  tous,

Sympa ce changement, bonne continuation

----------


## virgrennes

bonjour,

dsole, j'ai train  rpondre.
euh ... pourquoi pas.

je n'ai pas,  ma connaissance, l'intrt d'adhrer  un systme li  la mritocratie quand je viens sur votre site, car j'y suis relativement anonyme et j'y apporte peu par rapport  ce que je fais  ct.
mais si cela peut apporter du crdit ou autre  d'autres, tant mieux, moi a ne changera pas ma manire de consulter votre site.
j'y ai propos qqs lments  l'occasion, quand j'en ai eu le temps, parce que a m'intressait, pas par souci de reconnaissance.
si d'ailleurs, vous voulez faire un picto "hors jeu" ou un autre intitul qui signifierait que l'on ne contribue pas pour avoir des points ou des images, je suis preneuse.

et comme disait une clbre philosophe dans un grand roman d'aventure : "je ne me sens pas tenue aux concours de b...s, n'tant pas quipe pour."  :;): 
blague mise  part, si a sert de manire constructive  d'autres, autant conserver ce systme.

bonne continuation et comme d'hab, merci d'exister et d'en faire autant.

----------


## Invit

Cette refonte du systme de rangs est elle dfinitivement dfinitive ou on doit s'attendre a de nouvelles modifications dans 5-10 ans?

----------


## Martin Lestas

+1 pour la refonte des rangs. Plus  l'image je trouve.

----------


## carus

La terre tournera toujours dans le mme sens ou pas?

----------


## MarcelG

Bonjour,

Sans montrer un ego dmesur, il me semble avoir eu plus de 2000 points  une certaine poque, et d'avoir la qualification d'Expert.
Etant donn ce nouveau concept, le nombre de point et la qualification qui sont miens sont-ils normaux?

Merci pour ton retour et bonne journe.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Si j'ai bien compris l'chelle  t adapte pour rquilibrer l'ensemble, pour tes dtails clique sur ton nombre de points  gauche. Quand on clique sur tes derniers messages, on constate quoi, que tu ne participe pratiquement plus depuis des lustres, tu fais 20 messages par an la ou certains en font 20 par jour, donc c'est normal que tu ne soit plus en haut du podium, et quelle importance ton rang si tu ne participes presque plus ? Tu avais mis a sur ton CV, ou il y  une raison ?

----------


## djeckelle

Bonjour, 


Je suis dsole j'ai t  mille lieu de la programmation ces 3 dernires annes...
Du coup je ne suis pas revenue depuis sur le site depuis. 
J'ai vu l'ensemble des messages sur les nouveauts concernant les tutos Delphi, ca a bien progress c'est chouette. 

Aujourd'hui je ne fait plus du tout de Delphi, je suis au sein d'1 DGSI et je dois mettre en place une communaut d'Architectes. 

De ce fait mille excuses de ne pas avoir rpondu;

----------


## TiranusKBX

Il y aurait moyen de mettre un systme de ban auto quand les trolls on un gap trop diffrents entre messages et points ? car en ce moment on  un troll "secuexpert" qui nous chauffe un peut  ::zekill:: 
il nous dment systmatiquement en demandant des preuves san sen fournir lui mme et ds que l'on lui en donne les ignore royalement

----------


## Auteur

Son statut  "Provisoirement tolr" veut bien dire ce que cela veut dire...

----------


## ELN2010

Bonjour,

J'ai aim deux fonctionnalits : crer un sondage et rdiger des actualits, c'est vraiment bnfique pour les dveloppeurs  :;): .

----------


## mamiF

Bonsoir,
Donc  25 Points = Nouveau membre du Club   ::):

----------


## bonjourajax

Bonjour

et le rang membre extrmement actif il se place ou

----------


## Darkyl

Bonjour,

En rponse  cette publication nous mettant aux nouvelles de votre changement en matire de rfrence, comparaison et challenge entre membres, 
je tenais  exprimer ma dsapprobation la plus totale quand  , je vous cite, " Le droit avatar est accord ds l'inscription". 
Vous enrayez une tape importante dans la relation site / utilisateur / autres membres.
Cette distinction, qui s'exprimait dans de multiples lieux, faisait chez l'un (en dessous) l'envi de participer / progresser / acqurir une certaine lgitimit, et pour les autres (au dessus) le privilge de ne pas tre dans le mme groupe (visuellement) que l'utilisateur lamba qui pose juste une question et n'a pas de rgularit et encore moins de fidlit  ::lol:: 

Ce repre visuel tait un moteur pour tout nouvel utilisateur, ou membre nophyte. Il lui fixait un but (non dcourageant) et la priode mise  profit lui montrait tous les aspects positifs de votre site, toutes les fonctionnalits.
Ce nouveau membre profitait de ce challenge pour voir toute la communaut derrire vous, toute sa convivialit, et lui donnez des mcanismes et une mthode qu' il poursuivait une fois ce but atteint.

Par ailleurs, vous citant de nouveau, "la progression initiale des rangs est plus rapide et plus accueillante". 
Ce point peut tre envisageable, mais je pointe une zone de danger.
- Que les anciens membres ne se sentent pas flouts (proportionnellement), [  l'image de ceux qui xp et ceux qui paient (dans les jeux mobiles) ]
Mme si les anciens (dont je m attribue de faire partie) dtiennent une grande rsilience et que leur motivation n est pas le fruit d'un farming au score  ::mouarf:: 

Le fait d'avoir un challenge (mme ridicule comme un score sur un site de programmation) fait partie des aspects connus et demands (en tout cas apprcis) de la nouvel gnration (par rapport  moi  ::mrgreen:: ). C'est une particularit de votre site par rapport  vos concurrents et il est en phase avec votre thme (l'informatique) et donc ses pratiquants (votre public / cibles)

Dont touch or develop this side plz  ::aie:: 




> Ben oui, un membre marqu trs actif, mais que l'on a pas revu depuis plusieurs annes mrite-il d'tre marqu plus actif qu'un membre, certes avec moins de points actuellement, mais qui est l tous les jours ?
> 
> Je suis d'avis, oui, que la valeur du point devrait se dgrader avec le temps, on aurait ainsi un statut dynamique plus proche de l'activit actuelle du membre plutt qu'un statut cumulatif bas uniquement sur l'historique de ce qu'il a put acqurir depuis son inscription et qui peut ne pas reflter sa participation actuelle.


Pardon de ma nostalgie mais cela fait 14 ans que je suis inscrit et mme si dernirement je ne viens plus beaucoup, j'ai toujours mon petit pincement et fiert quand je retrouve mon marqueur social  ::aie:: 
Bon, j'ai qu'une toile... Avec ta mthode, je serai  0 alors que j'ai quand mme sacrment participer au site.... D'accord, ce n'est pas si grave au fond. 
Mais nous partons du principe que le score est important non?  ::mouarf::

----------


## NVCfrm

Salut.




> ...
> 
> Notre systme de rangs, c'est--dire les rangs texte et graphiques (toiles, carrs bleus et barre de progression) est trs ancien. Il est bas sur les points (plutt que sur les messages) depuis 2011, et globalement inchang depuis.
> ...[*] enfin, on retrouve beaucoup de membres aux niveaux les plus levs, bien plus qu'aux niveaux intermdiaires, ce qui n'est pas en soi logique si on souhaite considrer les rangs les plus levs comme un niveau d'lite.
> ...


Ces niveaux ont un certain cot ambigu.
Que sont ils censs reflts au fait ?
Permettent t-ils de pouvoir intuitivement catgoriser les intervenants dans un rang de Contributeur ou Demandeur ou Moderateur?
Qu'est ce qui rend un contributeur plus expert qu'un autre, ou un demandeur plus expert qu'un autre demandeur ?
Avez vous fait un sondage, ou ouvert une discussion sur lvolution  donner au systme de notation pour avoir les suggestions des habitus?





> Chers membres du Club,
> ...
> Titre
> Points
> Graphique
> 
> Nouveau Candidat au Club
> 0
> 
> ...


Pour ma part, je dirais que ce sont les lgendes des tiquettes qui sont gonflants.

Pourquoi pas petit|moyen|grand|tres grand|extra grand|... contributeur/demandeur/modrateur ?

----------


## emixam16

> ...
> Pourquoi pas petit|moyen|grand|tres grand|extra grand|... contributeur/demandeur/modrateur ?


Parce que contrairement  la Novlangue, le Franais est une langue fascinante qui propose un grand nombre de mots pour exprimer des ides proches avec plus ou moins d'intensit. Quelle chance!




> Pour ma part, je dirais que ce sont les lgendes des tiquettes qui sont gonflants.


Comme tu le sais, les contributeurs/modrateurs sont des bnvoles, tu pourrais utiliser des tournures de phrases plus sympathiques pour critiquer leur travail.

Bonne journe.

----------


## NVCfrm

> Comme tu le sais, les contributeurs/modrateurs sont des bnvoles, tu pourrais utiliser des tournures de phrases plus sympathiques pour critiquer leur travail.


J'en suis aussi, si tu le sais pas. Et je ne vois pas d'antipathie quelconque en parlant de groupes, dont je dois forcement faire partie d'une catgorie d'intervenants dans contributeurs/modrateurs/demandeurs.

A ce propos comment peux tu savoir que je ne suis pas un simple membre visiteur qui vient juste donner des commentaires positifs/ngatifs, une suggestion de solution utile/inutile, ou poser des questions intressantes/inintressantes sur ce site en voyant seulement le tag a gauche avec ces titre '...membre chevronne/expert/eminent expert...' ?
Sans vraiment ouvrir ma page de profil pour consulter les discussions sur lesquelles je suis intervenu ?

Pour un dbut ou une fin voila ma conclusion :
Ta raction est par consquent inutile et inopportune, puisque tu n'as pas compris et ni chercher a comprendre le fonds de ma remarque. Un ractionnaire sur des choses superficielles voila comment je te classerais par rapport a celle-ci.

----------


## f-leb

Salut,




> Ces niveaux ont un certain cot ambigu.
> Que sont ils censs reflts au fait ?


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a dambigu, tu es pay  la contribution. Ces titres refltent donc le niveau d'activit du membre sur dvp, c'est tout.
Faut voir a comme un marqueur de rseau social avant tout.

----------


## NVCfrm

Commenons par lever toute ambigut sur l'objectif de mon msg.
Il ne vise nullement a critiquer qui que ce soit
Il suggre une rvision des tiquettes avec la prise en compte d'autres lments.
Les mots proposes en exemple de remplacement sont juste pour meubler le sujet.



> ... Ces titres refltent donc le niveau d'activit du membre sur dvp, c'est tout.
> Faut voir a comme un marqueur de rseau social avant tout.


Ce qui est faux naturellement  :;): 
Je vois 6 etoiles rougeoyantes tres decoratives par ailleurs (je le reconnais  ::mouarf::  ). 
Je vois Rdacteur/Modrateur. Cela n'indique pas une grande activit dans la modration ou la rdaction, ou autre chose.
Ltiquette ne m'apprend rien. Par contre la date d'inscription et le nombre de messages, oui. J'en dduis que tu es plus ancien que moi et hyper actif par rapport a moi. Voici donc la belle information : le nombre de messages a crire en caractres d'or. Et l'anciennete de l'inscription a mettre sous une vidence indicative.
Quand a la qualit des msg, ce sont les points qui sont censs donns une indication, mais ...
Les points, le systme de points ... bah. On en colle un positif a quelqu'un qu'on trouve sympa mme quand il dit une connerie, et un ngatif a quelqu'un qui ne rejoint pas un point de vue (a se distribue gratuitement selon l'humeur et l'environnement). Donc ce n'est pas une rfrence pour juger de la qualit en termes d'apport comme suggestion ou amlioration, ni claircissement sur une discussion ... pas en tout cas en ce qui concerne les deux messages plus haut qui prcdent directement celui-ci.

Sur ce bonne soire.

----------


## f-leb

> Je vois Rdacteur/Modrateur. Cela n'indique pas une grande activit dans la modration ou la rdaction, ou autre chose.


Tu cliques sur le nombre de points, tu as tout le dtail : nombre d'articles, de traductions, de corrections, d'actes de modration... Tu cliques sur les jolies icnes sous le pseudo et tu as les liens vers les articles rdigs par le membre, ses actualits, ses traductions, ses sources, etc. Que veux-tu savoir de plus ? Le nombre de votes positifs est aussi un marqueur (pas infaillible non plus comme systme, ma technique personnelle consiste  raconter un maximum de conneries en dehors de Developpez, alors que d'autres s'vertuent au contraire  ne les raconter que sur Developpez ::mouarf:: )




> Quand a la qualite des msg, ce sont les points qui sont censes donnes une indication, mais ...


Ben non, les points donnent une indication de l'activit du membre sur Developpez, de son implication quoi. Mais avec toutes les autres informations du profil, il y a de quoi se faire une bonne ide, tu ne trouves pas ?

Les grands Elon Musk ou Linus Torvalds par exemple, ces enfoirs n'ont mme pas daign rpondre  un seul post sur Dvp, mme pas une Q/R de FAQ, nada. Ils peuvent se gratter pour avoir une toile sur leur profil ces deux-l, malgr toutes leurs comptences extraordinaires ::mouarf::  Ils commenceront _membre  l'essai_ comme tout le monde, et quand ils se bougeront enfin le c#@ pour rdiger un article sur dvp, ils le feront valider par un membre toil de la rdaction, non mais... ::aie::

----------


## NVCfrm

> Tu cliques sur le nombre de points, tu as tout le dtail : nombre d'articles, de traductions, de corrections, d'actes de modration... Tu cliques sur les jolies icnes sous le pseudo et tu as les liens vers les articles rdigs par le membre, ses actualits, ses traductions, ses sources, etc. Que veux-tu savoir de plus ?


Eh bien pour le coup; je  :+1:  ,  cause des informations utiles cette fois ci. Cliquer sur ces jolies icnes est- tentant en effet, Mais vu ce nombre astronomique de msg, j'ai la flemme d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil au fonds.

Par contre pour le reste de tes remarques, il y a beaucoup  redire et j'ai d'autres chats  fouetter. (Je n'arrives mme pas  me concentrer sur la saisie de rponse ici.)

Et en guise d'au revoir, je dois dire que : franchement je dteste le titre chevronn dont on m'a affubl depuis quelques temps  ::ptdr:: . Et je tombes par hasard sur ce sujet pour faire des remarques suggestives. J'aurais plus aim *Membre habitu Peu frquent* que ce titre de membre chevronn. Bon si on n'apprcie pas les avis contraires  ce qui prvaut, autant pour moi. ::?: 


EDIT : je n'ai pas eu le nombre d'actes de modrations sur l'icne concerne.  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-leb

> Par contre pour le reste de tes remarques, il y a beaucoup  redire et j'ai d'autres chats  fouetter.


Pfrrrtt, membre dgonfl ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Les grands Elon Musk ou Linus Torvalds par exemple, ces enfoirs n'ont mme pas daign rpondre  un seul post sur Dvp, mme pas une Q/R de FAQ, nada. Ils peuvent se gratter pour avoir une toile sur leur profil ces deux-l, malgr toutes leurs comptences extraordinaires Ils commenceront _membre  l'essai_ comme tout le monde, et quand ils se bougeront enfin le c#@ pour rdiger un article sur dvp, ils le feront valider par un membre toil de la rdaction, non mais...


au fait, le statut de membre VIP existe toujours ? A une poque j'en croisais quelques uns au dtour d'un message.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par NVCfrm
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, je dirais que ce sont les lgendes des tiquettes qui sont gonflants.
> 
> 
> Comme tu le sais, les contributeurs/modrateurs sont des bnvoles, tu pourrais utiliser des tournures de phrases plus sympathiques pour critiquer leur travail.


Je suppose qu'il voulait dire "ronflants".

Auquel cas je suis un peu d'accord avec lui : ce sont des titres ronflants et ambigs.
Certes a ne doit pas tromper grand monde parmis les habitus aux forums mais mme dans ce cas tu auras tendance  faire plus confiance  un "Expert minent" qu' un "Membre actif" (mme si ce dernier reste assez suggestif).

Tous les titres ne sont pas  jeter mais ceux qui prtent  confusion quant aux comptences des posteurs devraient tre rviss.

----------


## f-leb

> au fait, le statut de membre VIP existe toujours ? A une poque j'en croisais quelques uns au dtour d'un message.


J'ai l'impression que ce statut a t supprim en louced...




> Tous les titres ne sont pas  jeter mais ceux qui prtent  confusion quant aux comptences des posteurs devraient tre rviss.


 propos de confusion sur le titre _membre prouv_... 

voir Larousse : tre prouv



> - tre atteint, frapp par un mal, un malheur, une preuve : tre prouv par un deuil.
> - Avoir donn, par l'exprience, des preuves de sa valeur ; tre confirm, test : Des amis prouvs. Techniques prouves.


Il y a bien des membres experts (seniors)  et des membres  l'essai qui sont aussi trs prouvs ::mrgreen::

----------


## LittleWhite

> J'ai l'impression que ce statut a t supprim en louced...


Je ne pense pas. J'ose croire qu'il tait attribu  la main, comme pour les MVP.

----------

